# Where is the Seimens section?



## pdes (Feb 27, 2017)

I am considering buying the Seimens EQ 700 and would like to ask users some very basic questions but I cannot see a Seimens section of the forum. Is there one?

Thanks


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

pdes said:


> I am considering buying the Seimens EQ 700 and would like to ask users some very basic questions but I cannot see a Seimens section of the forum. Is there one?
> 
> Thanks


No as bean to cup machines are not as popular on here as pure espresso machines and grinders

May be people around but not many


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

pdes said:


> ...I cannot see a Seimens section of the forum. Is there one?...


No, and as @Alfieboy kindly pointed out they're not quite as popular as other manufacturers on here...the list is based on member-popularity, no more, no less. If Siemens gets more questions/topics/other then i'll consider adding them to the list.

In the meantime, please post any questions/other regarding your Siemens EQ 700 in the following section/area :-








Technical | Faults | How-to's


Do you have a technical question about a machine or a fault that you would like advice on? If so then post here.




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

considering the thread title, and the fact I’m a 60 something English gentleman, its best I don’t post my first thought. 🤣

iwhat made you choose this make and model. Please don’t think I’m challenging, your choice. Just if I know what you’re looking for, It’s easier for me to make comparisons with other machines.


----------

